# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Je cherche un exemple de FocusListener...

## iMaTh

Bonkour.
Voila j'ai un JtextField et je cherche a recuperer ce que je rentre dedans, donc pour ce j'ai vue que champText.getText() est possible mais a m'interesse pas je veu faire cela avec un FocusListener, et pour ceux je manque d'exemple super clair.
Si quelqu'un a un peu de temps pour m'en faire un je suis preneur.
merci beaucoup.

----------


## Huet

Salut a toi je te transmet une classe qui utilise le FocusListner
tu peut t'en servir pour ton appli et si tu a des questions n'hsite pas!!!!

import javax.swing.*;

import java.awt.event.*;
//classe de lecture des champs de textes
public class FieldReader   implements FocusListener
{
	private int num;
	public JLabel lab;
	//paramtre n pass pour les mmes raisons que la classe Datareaders
	public FieldReader(int n)
	{
		this.num=n;
	}

	//je dclenche un vnement seulement quand le composant perd le focus
	//c'est  dir que le curseur change de case
	public void focusLost(FocusEvent evenement)
	{
		//cette vnement n'est qu'un affichage des donnes rcupres (pour cette version de l'IHM)
		Object Donnees = evenement.getSource();
		JTextField champ = (JTextField)Donnees;
		System.out.println(""+champ.getText());
		System.out.println(""+num);

	}

	public void focusGained(FocusEvent evenement)
	{
	}
}

----------


## komando

est ce que tu cherches  rcuprer au fur et  mesure le texte (ajout ou supprim dans le textField)? dans ce cas je te conseille a :


```

```

----------


## nicolas.pied

Sinon, tu peux galement raliser ceci. La gre la perte et l'arrive d'un focus sur un composant :



```

```

----------


## tomca

Un KeyListener peux trs bien faire l'affaire galement...

----------


## iMaTh

je doit mal m'y prendre ....



```

```

eclipse souligne le "FocusEvent" en disant  "FocusEvent cannot be resolved to a type"[/quote]

----------


## White Rabbit

Et dieu dit : "Tu apporteras *les tables de la vrit*  tes enfants, ainsi ils coderont pour leur salut."

----------


## iMaTh

probleme resolu, par une solutionq eu j'ai trouv sur le net qui est :



```

```

Donc voila, le focus marche au poil et je vous remercie tous, desormai je suis a la recherche d'une technique pour redessiner mon JTextField pour qu'il affiche une variable et ceux declanch lors d'un focus.

----------


## iMaTh

probleme entierement resolu.
meme pas besoin de redessiner le JTextField mais un setText suffit.

----------

